

Sudan has more Pyramids than Egypt - tripzilch
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/3641516.stm

======
tripzilch
I know I promised I'd post an article about how they have five sides (that's
including the bottom, for those who were wondering--Law of Fives and all), but
I figured the revelation that most Pyramids are in fact, not Egyptian, would
be more of a "paradigm shifting discovery" to most.

What next?

~~~
dfc
You are all about paradigm shifting now;)

